# MacBook Pro Ethernet not connecting to Internet



## rhettf (Mar 16, 2010)

My MBP Airport connects fine to the network wirelessly, but connecting via ethernet doesn't work at all. I plug in the ethernet and network obtains an IP address and lights up green as working, but I'm unable to access the Internet or ping an external IP address. Other computers work fine using the same ethernet connection so it's definitely something up with my computer.

Thoughts?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the wireless still on when you do this? The Mac will have a preference of which networks to use, and most times wireless is above wired, meaning if it can connect to a wireless network, it will ignore the wired port. IF you open the Networking preference pane, you can drag the network connections to the order you want. The OS will go from top to bottom in that list.


----------

